# Amping my new DIY Center



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

My new DIY Center Project has a total of 4 midranges and 4 tweeters (2 horns 2 soft domes). All the speakers of Pioneer. I am the room I have simply won't make much difference how good the speaker is past a certain point, so it just has to be as good as any quality $100 center I could go out and buy. In the end no matter how scientifically correct a speaker design is, I only care it sounds good to my ears. The differences in tweeters are mostly because it is what I have on hand to play with. 

What ever amp I end up using will have the ability to drive 4 speakers. My big question is would I be better off setting these up as 4 speakers (1 mid and 1 tweeter per channel) or set it up as 2? This speaker is more or less just a plaything as I currently have a couple of fair center options, but I would like to improve with this if I can.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... :scratch: ... can you show us some pics?

Also, how do you have these crossed over and wired?


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

no pictures yet because I haven't built it. The TV stand/audio cabinet is 2ft deep with fanned ventitlation and 60" wide in hopes of a future LCD is being built presently. Current set is 36" JVC 

The speaker box will sit below the level of my TV and be no more than 8 inches high, otherwise my TV sits too high for comfortable watching.

My toy box at the moment contains the following:
Pioneer AHE60-51F 3-1/2" Horn Tweeter x2
Pioneer FBDE75-52F 1" Soft Dome Tweeter x2
Pioneer FB12EU14-51F 5-1/4" Poly Cone Midrange x4
Pioneer C16LU20-51F 6-1/2" Woofer x4
BA 2 way crossovers
CV E312 3 way crossovers
CV e310 3 way crossovers
various ports, filler material, binding posts, and banana clip pugs (enough to build everyone who has read this to date a couple of pairs of speakers)


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

You're not planning on using all of those speakers and using off-the-shelf crossovers are you? Just seems the list of speakers isn't quite right... Mixing domes & horns, I could _possibly_ see if the horns were some form of "super-tweeter" that only handled the upper-up's and above, while letting the domes handle any vocal ranges, but mixing the coned mids seems odd, unless you're going to do the opposite of the tweets, and let the 6.5"s handle mid-bass and the 5.25"s handle the most vocal. It just seems getting the crossovers set up would be an incredible nightmare!


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

thekl0wn said:


> You're not planning on using all of those speakers and using off-the-shelf crossovers are you? Just seems the list of speakers isn't quite right... Mixing domes & horns, I could _possibly_ see if the horns were some form of "super-tweeter" that only handled the upper-up's and above, while letting the domes handle any vocal ranges, but mixing the coned mids seems odd, unless you're going to do the opposite of the tweets, and let the 6.5"s handle mid-bass and the 5.25"s handle the most vocal. It just seems getting the crossovers set up would be an incredible nightmare!



Those are just the parts I have to play with. After having to sell my klipcsh center and fronts in order to pay for my last round of truck repairs (it is more important that the truck sound good than my living room), I came to the conclusion that there was a certain point at which the room couldn't sound any better. That point was far below what the klipcsh were capable of.

My current thoughts the more I have played around with this is to build a total of 4 separate speakers, two super tweeters like you said a horn to handle the highs connected to the tweeter out on the crossover and the dome to the midrange. The second set of speakers will be the 6.5 woofers doing the bass and the midrange handling voice. I am not sure if I should port the lows in the front or back though. Plywood I have in plenty so I may try it both ways.

I also have several 4 1/2" boston acoustic midrange, but I don't think adding them would bring much to the setup and make setup even harder, not to mention the space issue of being no more than 60" wide.


----------

